# My 1.6 Turbo is DONE!!!!!



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, after months and months of searching, buying, waiting, installing, breaking (haha), fixing, and so on, its finally done...except for a fuel issue that i have to fix...here are the specs

-Garrett T25 turbo
-Custom Log Manifold with Hotshot Flange
-Custom 2.5" SS Downpipe
-Custom SS Mandrel Straight Pipe Exhaust 2.5"
-SS Turbo Muffler
-Custom SS Intercooler Piping (2.25")
-DSM 1G BOV
-Forge Front Mount Intercooler
-Nissan 370cc Injectors
-Jim Wolf ECU
-Earl's SS Lines/Fittings
-Greddy Turbo Timer
































































oh yea, thanks ALOT to TURBOTOMMY for helping me with alot of the parts for the kit (like mani, injectors, ecu, and piping...)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sno said:


> very nice :thumbup:


very nice indeed ! :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> very nice indeed ! :thumbup:


Thats gotta be the cleanest custom turbo job I have ever seen.

Now, how much do you have in it? And you should also post suppliers and part numbers and stuff for the rest of us. :thumbup: 

Good job, makes me wanna keep my car and do that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Thats gotta be the cleanest custom turbo job I have ever seen.
> 
> Now, how much do you have in it? And you should also post suppliers and part numbers and stuff for the rest of us. :thumbup:
> 
> Good job, makes me wanna keep my car and do that.


javier b14 made the manifold, piping, dp, and exhaust...

i got the t25 from a friends sr20det

the fmic is from JGYCUSTOMS.COM, and thats where i got lots of the flanges too...


its dirty right now actually...i might clean it up if i have time, but right now, i have to get this fuel shit fixed...THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS GUYS!!!


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

That is looking nice! Can't wait to see some numbers.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice bro, finally done, I'm happy for you... if your ever in NY, maybe you can take me for a ride.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cant wait 2 c numbers


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> cant wait 2 c numbers



like ive always said...im gonna post times...THEN numbers...(well, they are both numbers, but you know what i mean) HAHA


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey what was the total cost about with ALL parts included?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> Hey what was the total cost about with ALL parts included?



haha i dunno...dont remind me haha...

its not over yet..i still gotta get a boost gauge, clutch. brake upgrade, etc...ahaha


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Very nice. How's she run?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> Very nice. How's she run?



DAMN NICE!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NICE! :thumbup: Welcome to the GA16 boost club.. :hal:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> Hey what was the total cost about with ALL parts included?



i got most of the parts used, so i got a GOOD ASS DEAL on them...

but right now, im at about $3000, WITH the jwt ecu and turbo timer and stuff...owwww. well, it could have been worse!!! haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> NICE! :thumbup: Welcome to the GA16 boost club.. :hal:



you dont know how long i have waited to hear that


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

nicely done....now boost away!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mrRICEguy said:


> nicely done....now boost away!!!!



i want to, but im still breakin it in


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

awesome job on the custom ga16 turbo set up, ive been thinkin about doin the same for a while, looks great :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

awesome!!! congrats man! :hal: :cheers:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Way to go, man! Welcome to the turbo club.... Its a blast! Wait till you feel that thing spool up for the first and you hit the gas. I have a feeling it'll be allll worth it then


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

hey congrats man im glad it all worked out and you didnt run into that many problems...NOW i can officially say that the car is the most complete 200sx i have ever seen and am glad that you represent us.....now come back to jax so i can get a ride and you can work your ass off during pring brake and get those brakes, boost gauge and a nice ass clutch.......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> hey congrats man im glad it all worked out and you didnt run into that many problems...NOW i can officially say that the car is the most complete 200sx i have ever seen and am glad that you represent us.....now come back to jax so i can get a ride and you can work your ass off during pring brake and get those brakes, boost gauge and a nice ass clutch.......



forget workin during spring break..im DRIVING during s.b. haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

more pics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

MORE pics


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

make that money and get those turbo cams lol and a clutch so u can get some more power to the ground


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im makin some money by SELLING MY STOCK RIMS and headlights and shit, so.... 

but you have to remember, i cant just get the cams..i have to get another ECU upgrade....$$$$$


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

looks great, give us that dyno chart soon!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Forget dyno. I still havent seen a turbo GA's quartermile time.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> Forget dyno. I still havent seen a turbo GA's quartermile time.


thats what the hell im talkin about


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> looks great, give us that dyno chart soon!



after spending so much money on the kit, i cant afford another $75 to throw down and get it dynoed...if i do get it dynoed, it wont be until i can afford to get it tuned...

in the meantime, i WILL be going to the track, however, its a 1/8 mile track, so i cant do the 1/4..


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OneFastStanza said:


> Nice :thumbup:



thanks..what the hell is that as your avatar? haha


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thanks..what the hell is that as your avatar? haha


That would be a Domokun.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> That would be a Domokun.


whoever the hell that is haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well after one day of driving, my starter is dead for one reason or another...ill have to replace it tomorrow, then turn up the boost a little bit!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> after spending so much money on the kit, i cant afford another $75 to throw down and get it dynoed...if i do get it dynoed, it wont be until i can afford to get it tuned...
> 
> in the meantime, i WILL be going to the track, however, its a 1/8 mile track, so i cant do the 1/4..


Congrats on getting the car put together! I know how good it feels! 

My question is what are you going to tune? You CANNOT mess with any paramaters unless you have an SAFC or the like, even then it seems liek an aweful waste of $$$ given that we have proven the out of the box JWT setup can make 249 WHP. Anyway good luck bro, boost makes us happy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Congrats on getting the car put together! I know how good it feels!
> 
> My question is what are you going to tune? You CANNOT mess with any paramaters unless you have an SAFC or the like, even then it seems liek an aweful waste of $$$ given that we have proven the out of the box JWT setup can make 249 WHP. Anyway good luck bro, boost makes us happy


When i said tune, i meant that i will up the boost untill i top out my stock MAF, and i will use a wideband to help..if that helps, i dunno...but yea, your right..i cant "tune" without cam gears,FPR, safc, etc...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> When i said tune, i meant that i will up the boost untill i top out my stock MAF, and i will use a wideband to help..if that helps, i dunno...but yea, your right..i cant "tune" without cam gears,FPR, safc, etc...


Borrow someone's Techtom MDM 100 then you can monitor MAF voltage all the time. And do NOT waste your money using a wideband that mounts in your muffler. The only way to get truly accurate AF #'s is by installing a properly calibrated sensor right after the turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Borrow someone's Techtom MDM 100 then you can monitor MAF voltage all the time. And do NOT waste your money using a wideband that mounts in your muffler. The only way to get truly accurate AF #'s is by installing a properly calibrated sensor right after the turbo.



i was just gonna borrow my friends wideband for the day


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......i would so love to turbo my 1.6 ........but i think it would be pointless.......i mean......a turbo 1.6 auto?  naaah lol. if ima lay down that much to go turbo, i might as well do a sr/tranny swap. 

nicely done though, i know nothing about turbos, so ill stop now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .......i would so love to turbo my 1.6 ........but i think it would be pointless.......i mean......a turbo 1.6 auto?  naaah lol. if ima lay down that much to go turbo, i might as well do a sr/tranny swap.
> 
> nicely done though, i know nothing about turbos, so ill stop now



why turbo a 1.6? i guess...i didnt think people still thought like that.

if you know nothing about turboes, but love to spend money when you dont have to, but an sr20...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Congrats on your boosted GA! Can't wait to see all the numbers for your setup.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Congrats on your boosted GA! Can't wait to see all the numbers for your setup.



TIMES....not numbers...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Numbers=times, no?  Well, 1/4 mile times then!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Numbers=times, no?  Well, 1/4 mile times then!




HAHAH smartass...haha you know what i meant...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hehe, of course bro!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

:hal:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

did you figure out the prob with the starter braaaaaaaa


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> did you figure out the prob with the starter braaaaaaaa



yea it was a loose connection...UNLIKE me and your girl  hahaha


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea it was a loose connection...UNLIKE me and your girl  hahaha



Very nice comment. Sorta the same way it is with me and your mom.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> Very nice comment. Sorta the same way it is with me and your mom.




oh..so those ARE my moms tits on your avatar...i thought those looked familiar...


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> oh..so those ARE my moms tits on your avatar...i thought those looked familiar...




Naw those arnt your mom's tit's. Her's are a little saggy. There acctually your little sister's. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> Naw those arnt your mom's tit's. Her's are a little saggy. There acctually your little sister's. :cheers:



HAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHH


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> HAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHH




How we got from your turbo to your sisters titte's I dunno. :showpics:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

me...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why turbo a 1.6? i guess...i didnt think people still thought like that.
> 
> if you know nothing about turboes, but love to spend money when you dont have to, but an sr20...



nonono......if i had a manual tranny id be all over doing it  but. i have an automatic. would lose alot of what i put into it.

/me continues to save....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> nonono......if i had a manual tranny id be all over doing it  but. i have an automatic. would lose alot of what i put into it.
> 
> /me continues to save....



just do a tranny swap then..youde still save alot of time and money


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> just do a tranny swap then..youde still save alot of time and money


tranny swap are harder and more expensive than you think..

just ask james and aznvirus..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> tranny swap are harder and more expensive than you think..
> 
> just ask james and aznvirus..



yea just turbo the auto then...i dunno haha


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd turbo the auto. Why not? Its not gonna be a total waste of money.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> I'd turbo the auto. Why not? Its not gonna be a total waste of money.


your still gonna feel it...but, if he has themoney and time to do the sr20swap, more power to em


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

update: clutch is going out fast...i need to see if anyone has a slightly used act one...cause im really low on funds after this kit...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

up up and away one last time... :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

did you check out that act clutch in the classifieds....didnt look bad


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> did you check out that act clutch in the classifieds....didnt look bad


yea he wanted like 80 shipped, but some bitch gave him 85 and wanted to "outbid" me i guess


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn sucks


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

are you gonna upgrade to another turbo, i mean the turbo and mandifold looks rusty, no blow off valve? is it stock internals ? lol looks like you could use a new head unit also, what is that a sony from the 90's, good luck with the car :fluffy:


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i got most of the parts used, so i got a GOOD ASS DEAL on them...
> 
> but right now, im at about $3000, WITH the jwt ecu and turbo timer and stuff...owwww. well, it could have been worse!!! haha


damn 3gs???? you payed too much for what you have especially for used, lol well its your money :loser:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> damn 3gs???? you payed too much for what you have especially for used, lol well its your money :loser:



hahaha i like this kid....

will someone else answer his questions?

is 3g's alot for a custom turbo? all tig welded, stainless steel, mandrel bent, and so on? 

do i have a bov?


screw the old ass head unit...i dont even listen to music anymore..im savin up for my new act clutch and jwt cams...


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahaha i like this kid....
> 
> will someone else answer his questions?
> 
> ...


KID?? lol im prolly old enough to be your daddy, prolly gonna blow your motor in a few months, then your gonna have to ebay your cheesy system just to get another motor hahaha


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> KID?? lol im prolly old enough to be your daddy, prolly gonna blow your motor in a few months, then your gonna have to ebay your cheesy system just to get another motor hahaha


Hey man, I don't care if you're old enough to be my dad, if you want to flame, don't flame his setup here man. It's pretty rude how you just came up on his thread and started flaming. It's not cool and your comments are definitely not constructive.


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> Hey man, I don't care if you're old enough to be my dad, if you want to flame, don't flame his setup here man. It's pretty rude how you just came up on his thread and started flaming. It's not cool and your comments are definitely not constructive.


1st of all no one was tlkaing to you fatboy haha, second you prolly deserve to what happend to your rear end, prolly racing or some shit like those idiots that race on the streets dangering others, and wtf is flame?!?!? flame this!!!!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> 1st of all no one was tlkaing to you fatboy haha, second you prolly deserve to what happend to your rear end, prolly racing or some shit like those idiots that race on the streets dangering others, and wtf is flame?!?!? flame this!!!!


Like I said, your rude and not very well liked. Did you read any of the forum policies before typing on that keyboard of yours?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25371

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41993

Those two threads are good reads. I don't care if you're grandpa and the father of import racing, your posts are flames, especially since you directed some personal attacks with me, that's not cool at all. I probably deserved what happened to my rear end? Wow, you sure know what the hell you are talking about. Anyone that knows me knows I don't street race. Good job in left field there buddy.


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> Like I said, your rude and not very well liked. Did you read any of the forum policies before typing on that keyboard of yours?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25371
> 
> ...


and
why dont you report it then lol, like i give a damn...all i was saying is that no one was tlkaing to you in the 1st place and not another hondas 200sx is whack, geeze, im just saying what is true, rofl go cry somewhere else cause i dont give a fuck...haha


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> and
> why dont you report it then lol, like i give a damn...all i was saying is that no one was tlkaing to you in the 1st place and not another hondas 200sx is whack, geeze, im just saying what is true, rofl go cry somewhere else cause i dont give a fuck...haha


I did already. I'm not trying really hard to be a dick man, but you should really be a bit more constructive. If you don't like how much he paid for his shit, that's fine, but don't diss him and talk shit to him. He's a Nissan enthusiast, probably just like you. For you to sit there and flame the dude for his setup is fucked up. Maybe you need to learn some "net"tiquette. I'm hardly crying here. If you're so old to be his dad, you sure don't act like it. You're also saying what is true to you, but not everyone else. That's fine to have an opinion, but in his opinion, he got his money's worth. Also, don't give a fuck somewhere else too man because your attitude just stinks.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> and
> why dont you report it then lol, like i give a damn...all i was saying is that no one was tlkaing to you in the 1st place and not another hondas 200sx is whack, geeze, im just saying what is true, rofl go cry somewhere else cause i dont give a fuck...haha



You better start giving a fuck, because you're getting really close to being banned if you don't straighten up your act. Follow the forum rules if you want to stay here. Consider this the one and only warning you'll see before you're booted off here should you continue with your current behavior.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey I H8 Hondas, 
Kinda pissed me off when you started bashing Not Another's turbo kit. I know he put alot of hard work into that kit and alot of TLC. $3000 for a custom kit isn't bad at all... especially when you're doing it right. And if you know your Nissans you'd know that 200sx's don't use blow off valves, they use recirculating type. Also, if he takes care of the setup (which Im sure he will) it will last him along time--far longer than you'll be around here if you don't knock it off. And bashing the guy's CD player? Thats just lame. Does it play music? Yes. Does it work? Im sure. Would it need anything else? I doubt it. 

Finally, Why are you on here bashing someone elses car? Do you have nothing else to do with your time? What are you driving? Also, any guy who is 'old enough to be my daddy' would certainly be mature enough to act like it. 
So, my million dollar question to you is, wheres _your_ turbo kit? 

*vent off*


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...all this in the last 12 hours? haha

yo man, show me your sound system..i guarantee mine will blow yours out of the waterr...here is mine if your too lazy to look it up...



















before you try to say shit on my head unit, look at the rest of my soind system that I MADE MYSELF...and it was my first time ever touching fiberglass...

hell, lets see ANY part of your car...

name a reason as to why my kit is "whack" as you say ( i stopped saying 'whack' in 7th grade)

NAME ONE REASON...

***I AM CALLING YOU OUT***


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> are you gonna upgrade to another turbo, i mean the turbo and mandifold looks rusty, no blow off valve?













yea KID, the blow off valve is no where to be seen


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn...all this in the last 12 hours? haha
> 
> yo man, show me your sound system..i guarantee mine will blow yours out of the waterr...here is mine if your too lazy to look it up...
> 
> ...





















call me out??? hahahaha


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> call me out??? hahahaha


bet you didnt even follow the dimensions of the subs, fiberglass a waste of time and money, just for show,


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

I_H8_Hondas said:


> bet you didnt even follow the dimensions of the subs, fiberglass a waste of time and money, just for show,


anything else you like to bash about before we highly consider you a banned man here?? 

and also have you taken the time to read the RULES AND REGULATIONS ???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes, i called you out..looks like all the cheap ass vinyl went to your head...cheap ass amps and shit...cmon..if your gonna step up, come to me with more than that flea market shit


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't worry about him, Tommy. Thanks to FCS, he won't be coming back. What an idiot. He kept up with his shit even after being warned by more than one mod.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Harris said:


> Don't worry about him, Tommy. Thanks to FCS, he won't be coming back. What an idiot. He kept up with his shit even after being warned by more than one mod.



haha ok cool...thanks hawwy...(baby voice)  haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i missed alot tommy


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Another Honda,
Is that a 1g DSM blow off valve? If so, good choice...not that Im biased :thumbup:

C'mon guys, whyd you have to ban him so soon?! I was hoping to see what he has...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Harris said:


> Don't worry about him, Tommy. Thanks to FCS, he won't be coming back. What an idiot. He kept up with his shit even after being warned by more than one mod.


Thank god. I was tired of going back and forth with him. Anyways..back to the thread, sorry for the short highjack after the fact.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rkeith said:


> Hey Another Honda,
> Is that a 1g DSM blow off valve? If so, good choice...not that Im biased :thumbup:
> 
> C'mon guys, whyd you have to ban him so soon?! I was hoping to see what he has...



yea, its a 1G DSM BOV, and its DAMN LOUD, and realllllly responsive!!! :thumbup: 

yea, i was waitin to see what he had too!!! haha...he'll prolly be back with a new sn...hopefully haha


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

how much hp do you predict that your pushing if you could estimate?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tcn311 said:


> how much hp do you predict that your pushing if you could estimate?



i have no idea...and i hate to predict that kinda stuff...once i push up the boost, i would like to get it dynoed...but $ is kinda low haha


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

really nice job notanotherhonda! ive been reading up on the newly turbo'ed GAs, i hope to be one soon - but currently buying a house (detached 2 car garage all 4 me). 



I_8_hondas girl


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

GrossGus said:


> really nice job notanotherhonda! ive been reading up on the newly turbo'ed GAs, i hope to be one soon - but currently buying a house (detached 2 car garage all 4 me).
> 
> 
> 
> I_8_hondas girl



haha thats why i wanted to do this while im young...only 19... so i dont have to deal with all that shit yet haha


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

damn, at 19yrs, my poor ass was driving a RWD '86 auto 200sx. switching from neutral to drive dropped the rear end about 2 inches. jam on the brakes and give it gas, it dropped even lower. they all thought i had hydraulics or somethin...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

GrossGus said:


> damn, at 19yrs, my poor ass was driving a RWD '86 auto 200sx. switching from neutral to drive dropped the rear end about 2 inches. jam on the brakes and give it gas, it dropped even lower. they all thought i had hydraulics or somethin...



sounds like you needed some suspension done...haha


----------



## FloridaSR20 (Sep 14, 2003)

Very nice looking bro!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FloridaSR20 said:


> Very nice looking bro!



thanks playa


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> Thats gotta be the cleanest custom turbo job I have ever seen.
> 
> Now, how much do you have in it? And you should also post suppliers and part numbers and stuff for the rest of us. :thumbup:
> 
> Good job, makes me wanna keep my car and do that.


lol.. just wait til mine is finished


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> lol.. just wait til mine is finished



oh, you wanna battle? HAHAH good luck with your setup man


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

thanks dude, im getting my greddy type S BOV today!!! woot.. and my downpipe soon.. and the manifold will be finished with the downpipe..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats all tig welded right?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh, i just learned how to make the pics bigger....yayyyy...sorry 56k guys haha


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

That is a hot setup and it looks nice. 

Being married w/two kids and a house will slow down the process of me being the copy-cat.

NICE!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

darufone said:


> That is a hot setup and it looks nice.
> 
> Being married w/two kids and a house will slow down the process of me being the copy-cat.
> 
> NICE!!!



credit card my man...credit card...

i paid mine with CASH though


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump!!!! back from the dead. hahaha


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> bump!!!! back from the dead. hahaha


Damn it, I got my reply email and this is what I come back to read?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> Damn it, I got my reply email and this is what I come back to read?



i know. my friend wanted to see my car. so why i was at it, i was like."ahh, what the hell"...i know...what a dumbass


----------

